# Winamp Radio nicht alles hörbar



## Thorsten (25. September 2006)

Tach,

benutze zur Zeit den Winamp 5.08d und möchte Internet hören. Empfange 28 Streams in der Medienbibliothek, doch kann nur einen Stream hören. Deaktivierte auch schon meine Firewall, doch nix zu machen. Tja, irgendwo is' der Wurm drin. Brauche ich vielleicht ein zusätzliches Plug-in? Wer weiß Rat?
Danke

Thorsten


----------



## Markus Kolletzky (25. September 2006)

Hallo,

Normalerweise sollte das funktionieren.
Schon mal über die Möglichkeit nachgedacht, dass die 
gewünschten Streams eventuell gerade nicht online sind? ;-]


----------



## chmee (25. September 2006)

Kann Thorsten zustimmen, dass da der Wurm drin ist.
Über die Medialibrary kann ich auf diesem Rechner gar keine Verbindung erstellen.
Auf dem zweiten etwa 1/3.

Mit der alten Winamp Version (5.0x) war das kein Problem.

Und bei http://www.Shoutcast.com habe ich seit einigen Tagen nur noch
"Too many requests. Try again tomorrow." Egal, welcher Sender..

mfg chmee


----------



## Thorsten (25. September 2006)

...mich wundert nur, dass die Streams seit 3 Tagen nicht laufen.
Na ja, vielleicht klappt's ja mal demnächst...

Tschüüü!


----------



## ph0en1xs (25. September 2006)

Hab das gleiche Problem.
Aber bei mir ist es shoutcast tv.
Findet die streams,sagt auch das er verbunden ist aber da hörts auf.
Titelleiste bleibt leer und Playlist auch.

P.S.manchmal hats geklappt nach fehlgeschlagenem Verbindungsaufbau wieder anzuklicken,aber die Trefferquote lag unter 50%.


----------

